# Declining Weekly Cap



## krazo (Nov 10, 2015)

The number of hours per week we are allowed to work In Miami is rapidly declining. Three weeks ago we were at a 40 hour cap. Two weeks ago the cap dropped to 30 hours. Last week the cap was lowered to 25 hours. Rumor has it that next week it will be 20 hours. Anybody else seeing this in their market?


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

Not that I can tell in Dallas, but hard to get blocks due to low volumn and a lot of white van drivers. Spoke to a blue vest today and she said volume has been really bad, but getting better.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

After peak, LA/OC market is back to 30 hrs.


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

What happens when it hits negative hours? Amazon works for you?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Shouldn't people be doing other gigs already? If one is dependent on only one gig, good effin' luck.


----------



## Jefferson DDBY (Jul 27, 2018)

Hmm. I did not know this. Thanks for the info. Blocks have been a lot easier to get. I assumed it was because of the weather. One of my other gigs also has a cap on hours. A group of contractors was basically using it as full time work and they want to discourage that for legal reasons.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

Purposely circumventing labor laws can bring forth legal problems. Disgruntled employees are at risk of potentially being whistleblowers


----------



## Jefferson DDBY (Jul 27, 2018)

cvflexer said:


> Purposely circumventing labor laws can bring forth legal problems. Disgruntled employees are at risk of potentially being whistleblowers


You are not an employee. Also how not giving you work "circumventing labor laws" There is no law that says a business has to give you a certain number of hours. Amazon specially says this is not meant to be full time work.

That law degree you pulled out of the cereal box is....not....real.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

Jefferson DDBY said:


> You are not an employee. Also how not giving you work "circumventing labor laws" There is no law that says a business has to give you a certain number of hours. Amazon specially says this is not meant to be full time work.
> 
> That law degree you pulled out of the cereal box is....not....real.


You need to pull your head out of your ass.

Amazon is capping for whatever reason.

Avoiding lawsuits is probably the least of them. If they did, they would expose themselves to future whistleblowers.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Jefferson DDBY said:


> You are not an employee. Also how not giving you work "circumventing labor laws" There is no law that says a business has to give you a certain number of hours. Amazon specially says this is not meant to be full time work.
> 
> That law degree you pulled out of the cereal box is....not....real.


No but the one I happen to be in the process of obtaining will be.... The problem Comes in when gigs like Amazon label employees as contractors.... Before you reply with anything at all...

I don't care
The relationship can be established by the IRS... Not your opinion


----------



## Jefferson DDBY (Jul 27, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> No but the one I happen to be in the process of obtaining will be.... The problem Comes in when gigs like Amazon label employees as contractors.... Before you reply with anything at all...
> 
> I don't care
> The relationship can be established by the IRS... Not your opinion


I don't care...yet you responded. Nice try. When did the IRS determine flex drivers are employees? I'll wait while you dig through you case law, barrister.

...fruit loops or captain crunch?


cvflexer said:


> You need to pull your head out of your ass.
> 
> Amazon is capping for whatever reason.
> 
> Avoiding lawsuits is probably the least of them. If they did, they would expose themselves to future whistleblowers.


Who says flex is "unskilled labor". Clearly you are skilled beacon of society. I bet your parents are proud.
Hey genius. I already acknowledged the cap is real. Thanks for paying attention. I have no idea why you even respond to me.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Jefferson DDBY said:


> I don't care...yet you responded. Nice try. When did the IRS determine flex drivers are employees? I'll wait while you dig through you case law, barrister.
> 
> ...fruit loops or captain crunch?
> 
> ...


Maurer school of law, one hell of an expensive cereal!
I don't need case law when the IRS has a form all made up that does the arguing for me.... form ss-8.
Now take your cracker Jack azz, get on Google and prove me wrong.. spoiler alert, you can't... Anyone that files that form will be found to be an employee!
https://www.kennardlaw.com/Articles...fied-drivers-as-independent-contractors.shtml
Google is so hard to use...durrrrrr
I'm an independent contractor because Amazon says so!
Side note, I've never done any work for Amazon... But I swear I contact for them


----------



## Jefferson DDBY (Jul 27, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Maurer school of law, one hell of an expensive cereal!
> I don't need case law when the IRS has a form all made up that does the arguing for me.... form ss-8.
> Now take your cracker Jack azz, get on Google and prove me wrong.. spoiler alert, you can't... Anyone that files that form will be found to be an employee!
> https://www.kennardlaw.com/Articles...fied-drivers-as-independent-contractors.shtml
> Google is so hard to use...durrrrrr


Reading is hard. How do you spell Amazon. Is it spelled. F.E.D.E.X? I never said companies have never been slapped with this. Microsoft in Amazon's own home town had to deal with it two decades ago.

Where is the court case against Amazon. Amazon! Amazon as it pertains to independent contractors. Specifically where is the ruling that says Amazon was wrong to classify drivers blah blah. Google is indeed hard...durrrr.. you sound like you're spazzing. Do better, get some help.

I find it funny you claim a legal education when you are using internet speak of "prove me wrong". You must be the worse lawyer ever. Especially since you are doing flex. (Lawyers on Uber/Flex forum? LOL). Hey Matlock? The way the law works is you have to prove someone RIGHT. Not "prove me wrong garbage". The defense does not have to prove anything. Geez. So sad.

Use milk, don't eat that cereal dry.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Jefferson DDBY said:


> Reading is hard. How do you spell Amazon. Is it spelled. F.E.D.E.X? I never said companies have never been slapped with this. Microsoft in Amazon's own home town had to deal with it two decades ago.
> 
> Where is the court case against Amazon. Amazon! Amazon as it pertains to independent contractors. Specifically where is the ruling that says Amazon was wrong to classify drivers blah blah. Google is indeed hard...durrrr.. you sound like you're spazzing. Do better, get some help.
> 
> ...


O, I forgot, federal law does not apply to Amazon because you don't want it to. I'm not doing flex, but I do Uber as it's a very nice tax deduction. Instead of throwing insults (or your obviously intellectually Superior version of them) why don't you have a look at the form I cited. With the exception of fedex, there is very limited case law because the IRS handles the decisions directly.

Now that we have handled the fact that you are obviously more intellectually gifted than anyone, I said I was a student, not a lawyer!

Honestly I can do this all night, you'll look progressively worse the longer you persist, it's a risk I'm willing to take!
BTW law is only as beneficial as the person interprets it....or in your case, it's whatever you want it to be!


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

That form has already been filed by drivers and IRS said contractors. State governments sent out questionaires last year or 17 cant remember and again contractors. Facts > your bs.


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

They put a cap so they can have more drivers. More drivers means more competition for blocks. So they lower the block times. Instead of 4 hours you fight to get 3 hour blocks now


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Amazon, Uber, Lyft, and all the other gig companies have turned America into a giant ***** HOUSE.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> Amazon, Uber, Lyft, and all the other gig companies have turned America into a giant @@@@@ HOUSE.


They are just taking advantage of people's attitudes of lack of personal responsibility and looking for an easy way out.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

amazonflexguy said:


> They put a cap so they can have more drivers. More drivers means more competition for blocks. So they lower the block times. Instead of 4 hours you fight to get 3 hour blocks now


And they increased the number of packages per hour to 15 so a route with 45 packages can now be considered a 3 hour route.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Ted L. said:


> And they increased the number of packages per hour to 15 so a route with 45 packages can now be considered a 3 hour route.


There's is no set guidelines max # of packages per hour. Max 15 packages per hour you read on the internet is all rumor. No one has definitive word from Amazon corporate or station manager stating as such. They wouldn't give that information out anyways. # of stops per hour is much more important. I've done 72+ packages in a 4 hour route over peak. It was finished in under 2 hours as most stops have multiples 2-6 packages.

I do see less 4 hour routes and more 3.5 hr in my area.


----------

